# Foto paseo



## laser8900

Que fotos! no puedo elegir una favorita porque todas me gustan por igual, el entorno se ve muy bien pero muchos de los predios lamentablemente están deteriorados, si se hiciera una regeneración urbana en esa zona como hemos visto en las calles de Arequipa, el resultado sería formidable.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Excelentes fotos Limanidad, sin duda y apesar de todo, el Callao tiene un enorme potencial.


----------



## Lia_01

*Muy bonitas fotos Limanidad. Ese edificio que fue muy bonito y hoy está descuidado es el Edificio Ronald, mi bisabuela vivió un tiempo ahí.*


----------



## Redwhite

Great shots !


----------



## alibiza_1014

Muy buenas tus fotos Limanidad, aún queda mucho por hacer para renovar la parte antigua del Callao, ojala alguien se anime a invertir por ahi, sobretodo ahora que el primer puerto va inagurar nuevas instalaciones en su terminales portuarios.


----------



## Canelita

Aplausos por tu thread y por tus fotos, Ernesto, te quedaron preciosas. Como a varios, me encantó la del faro, excelente composición. 

Es una lástima que el edificio Ronald esté tan abandonado. Un fantasma de tiempos mejores.

Leí hace mucho que había todo un proyecto de restauración para los balcones chalacos, me preguntó en qué quedó todo eso...los que fotografiaste no muestran señales de haber sido arreglados, ¿no?

Ojalá tengas más fotos, felicitaciones de nuevo y muchos saludos.  :cheers:


----------



## cesium

Parece que nadie se ha percatado de lo diferente que es la arquitectura republicana del Callao con relación a la de Lima, ese tipo de balcones que se aprecian en las fotografías, no se encuentran en Lima - Cercado, son arquitectura propia del callao

saludos


----------



## Limanidad

Muchas gracias a todos por sus comentarios a las fotos. 
Tengo algunas fotos más, espero que sean de su agrado.



















Vistas del Real Felipe, el parque temático de la policía a mi parecer hubiese estado mejor en otra parte y el municipio del Callao es sencillamente un estorbo mayor mata la vista de la fortaleza.



























Tomada desde el auto en marcha, la fortaleza esta detrás.

cesium: No había notado diferencias; sin embargo las hay se notan como más ligeras.


----------



## dlHC84

Hace unos años ese parque era un arenal.
Quiero una foto de la pileta verde que está cerca de El Real Felipe, tendrás?
Buenas fotos, gracias por colgarlas.


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué estatuas...

¡La 2da foto está espectacular!


----------



## Robert.Ch

Limanidad said:


>


Que preciosa y grande esta casona, nunca la habia visto.
No se cuan segura sera zona como para ir a visitarla.
Si la restauran como debe ser y las otras cercanas y mejoran la seguridad facil podria estar en el circuito turistico del Callao.


----------



## Limanidad

dlHC84: No le tome fotos a la fuente que Ud. menciona.
roberto_vp: Gracias por el comentario.
Robert.Ch: El edificio se denomina Ronald, gracias por el dato Lia.


----------



## Oscar10

roberto_vp said:


> Qué estatuas...
> 
> *¡La 2da foto está espectacular!*


*
IDEM

Preciosas fotos.*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Lamentablemente dentro del Real Felipe han construido una gran sala de eventos, una caja cuadrada horrible que malogra todo el patrimonio que representa este fuerte.

Muy buenas las fotos.


----------



## darioperu

La primera y la tercera perfectas.



Saludos:cheers:


----------



## *ClauDia*

Me encanta la foto donde sale la señora y atrás los edficios en general todas las fotos estan buenísimas.

EL lugar me remontó a Valparaiso por un momento.

:cheers:



.


----------



## darioperu

El real felipe luce expectacular.




Los colores impresionantes.


----------



## Limanidad

*Del MALI a la Liguria*

El día de hoy aproveche en visitar las exposiciones del MALI, para llegar utilice el Metropolitano. Una vez en la estación Grau tome la salida que emerge por el Museo de Arte Italiano. 
Una breve parada en su entorno.









Fuente de Neptuno.









Edificación perteneciente al ejercito. Espalda

Rumbo al MALI

















Fachada









Monumento vandalizable de J.C. Martinat


















Patio









El piso del patio









El techo del patio









Al salir









Vista de la entrada al restaurante. Muy caro, por ejemplo un vaso de chicha a 3.50.

Las muestras de Jequetequepe, Camilo Blas y Testino muy buenas; pero no se pueden fotografiar.


----------



## Limanidad

Camino a la panadería Liguria en la Av. Arica a comer unas empanadas.









Quinta en el Paseo Colón.









Plaza Bolognesi


















Casona por caerse









Detalle de unas columnas internas


----------



## dlHC84

En el video "Israel" de esos tres, me parece haber visto una fuente Neptuno igual a la que tenemos en Lima, imagino que estará en Quito. 
La plaza Bolognesi está casi peor que Dos de Mayo, qué pena!
Gracias por las fotos Limanidad, muy buenas, como siempre.


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias por sus comentarios: El Bajopontino y darioperu. 
Un par más:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Excelentes fotos Limanidad


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Increibles fotos .


----------



## Oscar10

*La segunda foto está buenisima.*


----------



## koko cusco

amigo Limanidad gracias por el thread está muy bueno felicitasiones... y esperamos ver mucho más


----------



## mangolight

Chevere!
Tio, te vas solo a tomar las fotos? o vas con alguien?, porque algunas calles son medio maleadas.
Saludos!


----------



## VWGustavo

Limanidad, de acá a cien años cuando se recuerde la Lima de comienzos de milenio, tus fotos serán fuente de estudio. Esa toma de la plaza San Martín arbolada parece nostálgica pero es actual ¿no?


----------



## Imanol

La última foto, muy cúl


----------



## Limanidad

Imanol, VWGustavo, mangolight ,koko cusco ,Oscar10, JmC3dmodelator Inkandrew9. Gracias a todos por sus comentarios; en lo concerniente a tu pregunta mangolight esta vez tuve un phocco de compañia. VW Gustavo un comentario muy generoso.


----------



## san juan trasjm

*LIMA L AGR*

me encanta mucho tan sencillo y real como es nuestra lima amigos apoyemso en el vs de paisajes contra chile ok , el peru ojala que aVANCE JEJEJEJEJEJEJE SIGAMOS ASI OPINIONES CONSTRUCTIVAS , NADA DE MAL ENTENDIDOS:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::cheers::banana::nuts: ASI ES LA VIDA SIGAN ADELANTE HIJOS MIOS JEJEJEJ


----------



## Limanidad

*La Casa de la Literatura*

El día de hoy de "pasadita" visite la Casa de la literatura ubicada en la antigua estación de Desamparados. Una buena oportunidad para sacar a mi viejita... Lumix DMC LZ-2

Para mayores datos, aqui el link

http://www.casadelaliteratura.gob.pe

La exposición














































El edificio























































Al subir uno se encuentra con esta vista



















Visitarlo vale la pena.


----------



## Limanidad

San Francisco


----------



## Oscar10

*Preciosas fotos, la ultima me trae muchos recuerdos.*


----------



## dlHC84

Gracias por las fotos Limanidad. Preciosas como siempre.
No me gusta que usen el nombre de personas vivas para llamar a calles, plazas, etc. 
por ejemplo. "Biblioteca Mario Vargas Llosa" me da grima y puede alimentar el ego.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Ha mejorado muchisimo el centro de Lima. Ojala se continué con este trabajo, aún queda mucho por hacer.


----------



## Juan1912

dlHC84 said:


> Gracias por las fotos Limanidad. Preciosas como siempre.
> No me gusta que usen el nombre de personas vivas para llamar a calles, plazas, etc.
> por ejemplo. "Biblioteca Mario Vargas Llosa" me da grima y puede alimentar el ego.


No estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo lo veo como un gesto de reconocimiento por los aportes que han hecho al Perú de alguna forma. Qué mejor forma de celebrar estos reconocimientos que el personaje esté vivo y siendo testigo del acto


----------



## dlHC84

Evidentemente es un gesto de reconocimiento. Alguna vez lo dudé? 
Yo simplemente he dicho que el reconocimiento de nombrar calles o plazas se celebre ad mortem, respetando la tradición latina, si quieres darle reconocimiento inter vivos puedes hacerlo a través de las condecoraciones civiles-militares-deportivas-etc, en nombre del Pueblo del Perú por la autoridad y lugar oportuno. 

Por ahí corre una leyenda urbana que Imac Sumac se ofendió por haber celebrado su condecoración en Torre Tagle y no en el Palacio de Gobierno. 

Respetando tu opinión pero discrepando me despido de tí.


----------



## capullana

Qué buenas fotos... gracias!!


----------



## Limanidad

*Visita a Huaycan y Cajamarquilla*

Huaycán de Pariachi: Se encuentra ubicada en la margen izquierda del Valle del Río Rimac, altura del Km. 16.500 de la Carretera Central. Posee un complejo sistema arquitectónico. En el sector I, (restaurado por el arqueólogo Arturo Jiménez Borja 1966 –1970), hay un edificio administrativo construido sobre terrazas en la falda de un cerro con un cerco perimétrico de muros escalonados de adobón.
Filiación cultural: Inca.
Cronología: (1100 – 1532 d.c.) 
http://www.muniate.gob.pe/zonas.htm


----------



## Lia_01

*Limanidad, recién veo tus fotos, están superinteresantes, me han gustado mucho.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Muy buenas tus fotos.

Me ha impresionado la del gato con el pelo erizado, dicen que cuando se les pone así es porque ven fantasmas, que miedo. tAmbién la del supermercado, parece que está dentro del cementerio, me daría terror ir de noche ahí. *


----------



## Oscar10

Limanidad said:


> Atardece


*Muy bella esta foto. :bow:*


----------



## Victor23peru

bravaza la pic ^^


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias por sus comentarios: Darioperu, Inkandrew9 (cosas que suceden en nuestra Lima) ,Lia (no me había fijado en el irizado pelo del gato, pero todo caso la ayudita del Sr. Espectro sirvio para que levantará la mirada), Oscar10 y Victor23peru gracias por su generoso comentario.


----------



## Limanidad

*Un paseo por el cerro San Cristóbal*

El último jueves 30 salí a cumplir con una tarea pendiente, visitar el cerro San Cristóbal conjuntamente con mi gran amigo GustavoVW. La aventura comenzó desde la couster que había que tomar para subir, digo esto por el tiempo que hay que esperar hasta que se llene el carro que para nuestro caso fue completado por un grupo de entusiastas coreanos. Mención aparte el Rimac y sus ineptas autoridades basura por doquier, realmente una verguenza.
Bueno aqui las fotos.









La cruz me parece mejor en blanco y negro.









Una panorámica de SJL y parte de el Agustino.









Vista de una Av. cuyo nombre no recuerdo que conduce al aeropuerto.









San Borja









Plaza de Acho


















Puente del ejercito y efecto tiltshift









El antiguo Ministerio de Educación y alrededores.









Plaza de armas









San Isidro y centro financiero









Westin y demas.


----------



## Limanidad

*Una vuelta por el centro*









Puente de nombre singular









De pronto me sentí rumbo a ciudad Esmeralda.


















Plaza tomada, el paseo se ve descuidado, farolas robadas al igual que la placa de inauguración, barandas deterioradas al igual que el mobiliario de concreto.









Detalle del portico del pazaje de correos.

Un momento en palacio para ver la exposición de nacimientos peruanos va hasta el 20 de Enero, entrada libre y seguridad por doquier.



























Felices fiestas amigos de Incascrapers


----------



## Lia_01

*Muy bonitas tus fotos Limanidad. Algunas no las puedo ver, crreo que es problema de mi computador.
Ni me digas del alcalde del Rímac y los cerros de basura:bash: dicen que ya la están recogiendo? He leído con la ayuda de Burgos, pero no sé si será cierto.*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buenas fotos, me gusta mucho la del CF con la neblina y la de Sto Domingo. No sabia lo de la expo de nacimientos peruanos, ojalà pueda darme una escapada y verlos antes de que termine. Saludos Limanidad


----------



## Oscar10

*Las 2 fotos del CF estan espectaculares.*


----------



## VWGustavo

Esa Alameda Chabuca Granda está tremendamente descuidada porque no es obra de la gestión de Castañeda por lo que poco le ha importado mantenerla. Igualmente está, creo, el Parque de Lima (ex Parque de la Exposición). Egoísmos que no deberían tener cabida en gestiones responsables.

PD. Gracias por tu mención, amigo Limanidad


----------



## nimíoo

Que asco de puente.


----------



## capullana

Limanidad, como siempre qué buenas fotos!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que arte.... una belleza de fotos


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios
El día de hoy 7/01/2011 anduve caminando desde el Chinito hasta la Cachina dudando mucho en sacar la cámara aunque lleve a mi viejita...LMZ 2; aún así tome contadas fotos.
De todas ellas me llamo la atención la Quinta Olinda en la 7 de Chancay










Y la plaza dos de mayo con toda su elegante decadencia.


----------



## Limanidad

*Otra vuelta por el centro*

El día de ayer salimos conjuntamente con VWGustavo al centro de Lima nuestro objetivo visitar la exposición fotográfica “Lima se nos va” de Daniel Ritière en la casa de la literatura peruana. Luego de tomar el Metropolitano desde la estación del otrora Ovalo Balta el viaje iba de maravillas, pero al llegar a la estación central nos informan que por alguna razón no había servicio por Emancipación y que haría la ruta de España, Alfonso Ugarte; así es que bajamos y salimos por Lampa al llegar a Pachitea doblamos y fotografío una casa en estado ruinoso; luego tomamos Azángaro y al llegar a la altura del Parque universitario decidimos entrar al Panteón puesto que la entrada costaba un sol, aparte de la curiosidad; el sitio estaba bien conservado exceptuando el techo que tenía algunos desprendimientos de la capa de pintura. Había tiempo y ánimos como para entrar a la casona de San Marcos sin embargo nos desanimo el hecho que para poder tomar fotos deberíamos pagar 5 soles lo que incluía una visita guiada – lo cual en el fondo me parece justo – o entrar de modo libre solo a las exposiciones temporales sin el derecho de poder tomar fotos. Bueno será otro día. Continuamos con nuestro rumbo pasamos el parque Luis Alberto Sánchez que estaba en mantenimiento, la iglesia de huérfanos con su nuevo color. Seguimos por Azángaro y fotografiando algunas casas, al llegar a la plazuela frente a San Pedro se nos ocurre ingresar al Centro Cultural Inca Garcilaso que ocupa la casa Aspíllaga y adjunto al Ministerio de Relaciones exteriores; ahí se encuentra también un local de la librería El Virrey que como siempre posee una muy buena variedad de libros. Continuamos y doblamos por el jirón Ancash vemos la galería en la casa de las trece puertas, entramos y en su primera sala se encuentra una exposición de las acuarelas de Pancho Fierro y en la segunda sala una muestra llamada “Homenaje a los defensores de Lima”. De ahí seguimos rumbo a la casa de la literatura. Visitamos la exposición que nos había traído hasta el centro. Era una exposición pequeña pero suculenta. De salida salimos con rumbo a la plaza de armas y ver los cambios de la administración Villarán como la maqueta de su proyecto de la costa verde. Continuamos ahora rumbo del instituto Riva Agüero en Camaná para comprar el CD de “De calles, balcones y plazuelas” no sin antes tomar algunas fotos. Tomamos el Metropolitano de regreso a Barranco en Emancipación. Bueno aquí las fotos.

Casa en Pachitea









El panteón






















































Huérfanos y el parque LAS


----------



## Limanidad

Por Azángaro










Casa próxima a cumplir 100 años, una lastima su estado, el del segundo piso.









San Pedro el monumento a Víctor Andrés Belaunde y edificio con un jardín en el patio de su último piso.









Casa Aspíllaga









Exposición en la casa de las trece puertes sobre los combatientes del morro









Escaleras y la luz de la calle


















Municipalidad









Homenaje a Taulichusco









inmediaciones









Instituto Riva Agüero


----------



## VWGustavo

Sólo una precisión, Limanidad. El parque se llama De la Cultura y no Luis Alberto Sánchez, si bien está su busto ahí. La iglesia San Carlos, hoy Panteón de los Próceres es linda, pero como Panteón no me pareció muy atractivo pues sólo vi ataúdes -muchos de ellos modernos- de personajes relacionados con la independencia de nuestro país, sin referencia a su participación o alguna reseña sobre su vida. Pero lo importante es que entré a ese recinto que desde niño vi cuando pasaba por el jirón Azángaro. Ah, en esta calle y frente al Panteón estaba, hasta hace poco, la librería de Andrés Herrera que distribuía el material de Courret ¿alguien sabe dónde está ahora?


----------



## Limanidad

Así es VWGustavo, falta la colocación de las reseñas de cada personaje y el nombre del parque es el que acertadamente indicas.

Una panorámica de San Pedro su plazuela y parte de los edificios de su entorno.


----------



## Limanidad

*Por Barranco*

Barranco y Lima en general siempre dan un ángulo nuevo, a veces basta ir por la acera de en frente, caminar en contra de lo recorrido usualmente o simplemente mirar arriba y descubrir una nueva ciudad. Y eso ocurre con Barranco siempre hay algo por descubrir.

Esta casa en la calle padre Abregu me gusta por eso le dedique varias fotos.



























La ermita esperando su recontrucción y puesta en valor; mientras tanto lo gallinazos la aprovechan.



















Polémico edificio









Bella senda a la altura de la primera cuadra de la Av. El Sol


















Colibrí, esta imagen un regalo para Lia. Forista de quien aprendí mucho observando sus fotos.


----------



## Limanidad

Una vueltita

Balcón en Andahuaylas casi con Mesa Redonda









El edificio del Mercado Central desde la esquina de Ayacucho con Huallaga.









La misma calle Ayacucho mirando hacía el Congreso.









Fotos tomadas mientras compraba carne en "Aycha".


----------



## dlHC84

Gracias


----------



## Limanidad

*Cuartel e iglesia de Santa Catalina.*

Gracias por las gracias dlHC84


----------



## Limanidad

Iglesia de Santa Catalina


















Jesús reparador









Casas en las cercanias a San Fernando, disculpen no recoradr la calle.









Y una vista de Miraflores mientras ibamos con dirección al centro.









Gracias VWGustavo por la ayuda logística.

Imágenes albergadas en el host: http://photohostssc.net84.net/


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lindas fotos, el sol le da otro color a Lima, sin duda alguna.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Que linda vista del zanjón, rumbo a Miraflores... Una duda, ¿por qué en muchos sitios de Internet al zanjón le dicen "sanjón", si el nombre proviene -imagino- de "zanja"?


----------



## dlHC84

Buenísimas, como siempre!


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buena la ultima foto.*


----------



## luchop

La mayoria de las fotos no se ven (solo una rana), el moderador no se puede suscribir o registrar en imageshack?


----------



## Limanidad

^^
De hecho poseo cuenta en Imageshack y eso es precisamente algo que no entiendo pues estando suscrito, aún así muchas personas no pueden ver las imágenes independientemente del país o browser que se utilice; por ello me encuentro usando el host: http://photohostssc.net84.net/ desarrollado por jmc3dmodelator
esperando no tener más problemas con las imágenes. 
Gracias por sus comentarios.
Ahora algunas fotos en B&N


----------



## Limanidad

Versión en B&N de foto posteada antes










Otras fotos


----------



## VWGustavo

Dimas de Porres said:


> Que linda vista del zanjón, rumbo a Miraflores... Una duda, ¿por qué en muchos sitios de Internet al zanjón le dicen "sanjón", si el nombre proviene -imagino- de "zanja"?


Porque quienes lo escriben así piensan que es sanja y no zanja. Hay tantos ejemplos de torpeza ortográfica en el cyber espacio... La calle cuyo nombre no recuerdas, estimado Limanidad, creo que es La Mar una callecita perpendicular a Grau en los Barrios Altos y a la cuál la vorágine comercial del Mercado Central o de la misma avenida Grau parece no haberle afectado.


----------



## Limanidad

Una salida por el Centro Cívico hoy Real Plaza.



















El sheraton y sus nuevos colores


















Y por la noche Miraflores Lima Comic 2011



















Sala de exposiciones de Miraflores y su interesante muestra.


----------



## Oscar10

*Increible como a cambiado toda esa zona del Centro Civico, excelentes tus fotos, Limanidad.*


----------



## CENRIQ

^^^^buenas fotos Limanidad.....^^


----------



## Antarqui

Muy buenas fotos que nos muestran distintos ángulos de nuestra Lima, demostrándonos lo compleja y variada que es nuestra ciudad, saludossss :wave:


----------



## Jorge Rojas

nimíoo said:


> Que asco de puente.[/QUO
> 
> Te doy toda la razón, qué feo puente, por favor Dios iluminanos con buenas ideas y no permitas más que se construyan estas porquerías en nuestra bella ciudad que lo único que hacen es contribuir a la contaminación visual.


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Me pongo a revisar cada foto, y me doy cuenta de cuánto nos falta aún por recorrer, estamos muy atrasados en todos los entidos y pareciera que nuestros techos nunca se verán limpios, es que acaso a nadie le importa?.


----------



## Victor23peru

bravzas las pics ^^


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Estimado Jorge, mientras Lima siga siendo una ciudad desértica, la gente continuará descuidando sus techos y azoteas. Vean la diferencia con Cuzco: todos los techos son de tejas de arcilla, para que el agua de lluvia escurra.


----------



## Limanidad

*Por Chorrillos*

Agradezco los comentarios de todos.










El otrora malecón y su actual estado. 



















La playa aún con bañistas.










Los botes de los pescadores










El parque Cuadros y su pérgola


----------



## darioperu

Me encanta tus tomas..
Es muy dificil elegir la mejor.. todas son de primera.
Saludos


----------



## VWGustavo

Limanidad said:


>


Qué Testino ni qué ocho cuartos; Maestro, con esta toma Ud. se ha consagrado.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

el thread que me estaba perdiendo.... hno:

:applause::applause: Muy bueno el tema Limanidad... las fotos precisas y bastantes simpáticas.

Que le pasó al puente rayitos de sol.... está con un color fatal, por otro lado ese trencito en la plaza mayor hno:

.... fuera de esos aspectos nada quita lo bello que es el centro de Lima, solo un poco más de tino al intervenir esta zona. Saludos


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Qué lindo ver el centro con vida, de noche. Ojalá se termine de recuperar alguna vez.


----------



## chikobestia

Que bacán el Centro de Lima, esa foto del patinador que feo loco. No se si estoy loco o que pero la Av. Tacna y Wilson son de mis favoritas ha mejorado harto visualmente aunque falta mucho obvio, hay tantos edificios abandonados mas de 20 creo, tiene gran potencial esa avenida.


----------



## Limanidad

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios y en particular al generoso y exagerado comentario de GustavoVW 
Algunas fotos de Barranco mientras caminaba luego del almuerzo por el día de las madres.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

En la última foto, al costado derecho, puede verse cómo la falta de cuidado en algunas construcciones empaña una preciosa panorámica. Esa edificación antigua y mal cuidada le da a la imagen un aspecto de ciudad india, cuando todos sabemos que Barranco es precioso.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Lindo domingo ... :colgate:


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazo el thread^^


----------



## Limanidad

*Una pequeña vuelta por Lima*

Gracias por sus comentarios. Dimas tienes razón el descuido, probablemente a problemas judiciales de los dueños hacen que esta zona se vea decadente.

Sala Ricardo Roca Rey de la A.A.A.





































Yendo por Rufino Torrico hacia Wilson


----------



## Canelita

Limanidad, muy buenas las fotos de las últimas 2-3 páginas. ¿Sigues usando la misma Lumix DMC? Las tomas nocturnas están buenísimas, a ver si me pasas los tips. 

La plazuela en el Rímac creo que está en la calle Virú, como mencionó algún forista, pero nunca supe el nombre. Qué lástima que las viviendas en mi distrito estén cada vez en peor estado, ya no sé qué solución sea la más viable para ellas.

Gracias por las fotos. :hi:


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Buenas fotos, Limanidad... Sigue mostrando esa Lima genuina que mezcla lo bello y lo no tanto


----------



## Inkandrew9

La sala Ricardo Roca Rey, muy linda. Por otro lado, no sè hasta què punto soportarà apuntalada la fachada de la casa de plazoleta de Sn Marcelo ...


----------



## Limanidad

Canelita, gracias por tu comentario; así es sigo utilizando las Lumix para las fotografias en el centro de Lima incluyendo las nocturnas he utilizado mi viejita Lumix DMC LZ2 del 2005 la cual utilizo en el modo fiesta para las fotos de noche y para evitar el temblor de la mano al presionar el botón, uso el temporizador y adios movimiento aparte de sujetar la cámara de modo firme y relajado para no tensionar los músculos y reducir el temblor propio que se hace más evidente al tratarse de imagenes nocturnas. Para zonas más seguras o cuando estoy acompañado llevo mi Lumix DMC FZ18 que ya también tiene algunos añitos.
Dimas, Gracias por tu comentario. 
Sobre la plazuela esta en la calle Virú, como creo ya habían resaltado algún forista - disculpen que no recuerde quien-.
Inkandrew9; así es la Sala de la AAA es muy bella y resalta desde la calle. La plazuela San Marcelo resiste y resiste.


----------



## VWGustavo

Me parece que esos trabajos de apuntalamiento en la plaza San Marcelo están abandonados hace ya tiempo, como también parece estarlo la misma plaza, sino fíjense en el estado de los pisos. La imagen es de una de las Miró Quesada ¿no?.


----------



## mkografo

wow q pajas las fotos, como siempre limanidad con pics excelentes.


----------



## Limanidad

*Parque Reducto*

Gracias por sus comentarios, el día de hoy entre la llovizna, casi como un anticipo del invierno, tome algunas fotos del parque Reducto. 














































A los defensores de la Patria.









Gavilán acanelado (_Parabuteo unicinctus_)


----------



## Inkandrew9

La glorieta, la estaciòn, el gavilàn ...

Hermosas fotos :yes:


----------



## San Lázaro

Dimas de Porres said:


> En la última foto, al costado derecho, puede verse cómo la falta de cuidado en algunas construcciones empaña una preciosa panorámica. Esa edificación antigua y mal cuidada le da a la imagen un aspecto de ciudad india, cuando todos sabemos que Barranco es precioso.


Que no te incordie una simple foto. En la próxima foto, que el señor tomador de las mismas aumente el zoom y verás como no aparece esa construcción que "empaña una preciosa panorámica". Aunque seguirá estando...


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Amigo Lázaro, no es malestar lo que expresaba mi comentario, ni ocultar un construcción descuidada mejora algo más que la foto. Sólo decía que no cuesta nada mantener cierta armonía en las casas de las zonas turísticas de Barranco. Una elemental cuestión de belleza lo exige.


----------



## Inkandrew9

OMG!

La única del Perú con pérgola cabina de internet ... O.O!

T_T!


----------



## chikobestia

Limanidad, pregunté como así mi abuelo vivió en la Casa de la Moneda, resulta que el tío que lo crío era el Ingeniero Químico encargado y ahí tuvo su espacio para vivir.


----------



## Limanidad

Unas fotos al paso de la Parroquia Santiago Apóstol. Antes de los arreglos propios de semana santa.










Detalle. Observese el balde de pintura olvidado.









Decoloradas


----------



## chincha rock

^^^^ jaja como se pueden olvidar :nuts:


----------



## Inkandrew9

A blanco y negro luce muuuy bien.


----------



## Jorge el Bophoros

Ya sacaron el balde !!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que bonita esta iglesia, está bien conservada.


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias por sus comentarios.
Ahora una fotos de Miraflores.

Siluetas




































Ciclista y el faro









Poste









Puente









Exposición del colectivo Versus









FOLI Lab









Bonilla y La Paz









Panoramica


----------



## Inkandrew9

Demasiado buenas tus fotos, Limanidad


----------



## diggerz

limanidada muy buenas fotos, pero de la pagina 10 hacia atras no se ve ninguna


----------



## chincha rock

La ultima foto la panoramica se aprecia a una Lima muy moderna buenas las fotos Limanidad. :cheers:


----------



## chikobestia

Buenísimas las fotos !


----------



## gericho

Que bonita la iglesia de santiago apostol, donde queda? las demas fotos tbn estan buenazas.


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias Inkandrew9, chincha rock y chikobestia
Diggerz: La ausencia de las fotos es producto que el servidor donde almacene dichas fotos ya no existe.
Gericho: La iglesia se ubica en la plza central de Surco o Surco viejo.

Una foto del San Cristóbal visto desde evitamiento.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ahora que trabajo por SJL, debo admitir que la vista del cerro Sn Cristobal desde la Av. Wiesse - Próceres, es muy bonita, ese lado lo tiene tantas casas que trepan por el cerro, eso ayuda al efecto visual.


----------



## Limanidad

Algunas fotos de la "Noche en blanco"

Santa Rosa de Cristina Planas


















1000 metros cuadrados de pintura peruana.













































Muestra en la galería del Centro Ricardo Palma.




























El Ojo de Eduardo Tokeshi.









Videoarte I de Diego Lama.









Vibrar de Carlos Sánchez.


















Personajes.


----------



## VWGustavo

Gracias Limanidad por retratar esta Lima gris y despreciada por muchos pero que, en tu lente, se ve casi siempre misteriosa y bellísima.

*Santiago Apóstol*
Cuando era escolar pasaba todos los días por la plaza de armas de Surco y veía esta iglesia. De eso ya hace más cuarto de siglo. Me da gusto que se conserve. Sé que la iglesia está bajo la advocación de Santiago Apóstol y por eso el distrito entero se llama Santiago de Surco. Dice la tradición que la imagen de este santo en las afueras de la iglesia, en enero de 1881, hizo que las tropas invasoras chilenas no arrasaran con el pueblo -como lo hicieron con Chorrillos y Barranco- porque reconocieron a su propio santo patrono: Santiago de Chile. 

*Santa Eulalia*
Curioso pero inadecuado el uso que le han dado a la pérgola de la plaza. Un área pública no puede ser convertida en negocio. Me gusta salir de Lima, pero Santa Eulalia aún no me ha recibido. Ojalá que cuando llegue no vea ya este espectáculo.

*Rieles en Barranco*
¿Nadie ha protestado porque se quiera tapar lo que quedaba de los rieles del tranvía?. Barranco es un distrito de bohemias y añoranzas; no se quiera convertirlo en otro San Isidro o Miraflores.

*Cerro San Cristóbal*
¿Qué lente usas para captar así a este viejo testigo de nuestra ciudad?


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias VWGustavo; sobre Surco también escuche o leí sobre el hecho que relatas de lo acontecido durante la GdP en Surco.
Santa Eulalia es un bello rincón sin embargo es como todo lugar donde los alcaldes tienen un erróneo concepto de progreso.
Extrañamente nadie protesto, eso es un hecho bastante curioso a mejor veían estos rieles más como una molestia.
Sobre el Cerro San Cristóbal use la lumix DMC ZS8 sucesora de mi recordada Lumix DMC LZ2


----------



## mygdonius

Cada vez menos personas no disfrutan de su ciudad...esta revitalizacion se debe al intenso trabajo con la comunidad...con mas concreto no se iba a lograr estos avances. Para cada cosa su tiempo...


----------



## Limanidad

mygdonius: Exacto el trabajo con la comunidad es de gran importancia para una ciudad, las personas que la componen son esenciales si se quiere una ciudad tenga alma.

Ahora unas fotos de ayer por la noche mientras asistí a la genial idea de la "Noche de los museos". Lastimosamente sólo se pudo asistir a dos muestras a la del MALI y a la no menos interesante exposición de Juan Manuel Figueroa Aznar desde todo punto de vista altamente recomendable en el Museo de arte italiano. Bueno también se aprecio las fotografias aéreas de de Evelyn Merino que nos da una nueva e interesante perspectiva de nuestra ciudad. 
Bueno aqui las fotos.

Detalle del pabellón bizantino.









Pabellón morisco.









Detalles del monumento obsequio de la comunidad China.


















Museo de arte italiano.



















Una foto del Palacio de Justicia.


----------



## Limanidad

Lima Comics 2012
Algunas fotos camino al evento y del evento mismo.

Cruz de Limatambo donada en 1930 por los señores Brescia.


















Maqueta de la batalla Hoth (El imperio contraataca).









Personajes.









Vader y Westin de fondo.









Personajes gore y el edificio Begonias.









Intento de Panorámica.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buena la reciente actualización, sobretodo la ultima foto kay:

Saludos Limanidad.


----------



## Live Air

Creo que si a Lima le agregas un Acuario, un parque tematico o de diversiones moderno tipo USA o Europa y algun Boulevard con obras culturales pues ya no sera una ciudad de paso hacia el Cuzco,..


----------



## otelot

O sea que además de un CH patrimonio mundial, hay que agregarle un acuario y un boulevard con obras culturales para que no sea cioudad de paso ¿?...


----------



## JUANJOS

muy buenas tomas


----------



## Live Air

otelot said:


> O sea que además de un CH patrimonio mundial, hay que agregarle un acuario y un boulevard con obras culturales para que no sea cioudad de paso ¿?...


me refiero que le hace falta mas cosas pues los turistas les dices Peru y pues solo se les viene a la cabeza cuzco, macchupicchu y llamas y guanacos ajajaj
Donde esta la rosa nautica un acuario como el de Barcelona seria un golazo..
Lo de los Boulevares al menos ya esan avanzado algo..


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Live, creo entenderte y comparto algo de la premisa, pero debemos comprender que existen diversos tipos de turistas. Hay muchos que quedan enamorados con lo que Lima propone y tiene en la actualidad, y hay otros que la recorren en un par de días porque no les interesa el turismo histórico ni el gastronómico. Yo creo que Lima debe explotar más su costa, y en con ese objeto podrían pensarse nuevos emprendimientos.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Muy buenas las últimas fotos!!!


----------



## Karlin

Buenas fotos, Limanidad.


----------



## Limanidad

Un par de fotos de Jesús María de noche.



















Y una de Barranco.


----------



## darioperu

Luego de mucho tiempo, que hermosas fotos limanidad. Buenas composiciónes. Te felicito, te volviste un maestro. Abrazos


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias darioperu por tu comentario.
Ahora comparto unas fotos obtenidas por mi hermano de San ISidro.





































Y una mia de hace unas semanas de la iglesia de San Pedro y su entorno.


----------



## Oscar10

*Excelentes fotos! Me gustó mucho la segunda panorámica del último post. *


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias Oscar10 por tu comentario. Ahora un par de fotos...

El ovalo Monitor y el edificio de la U. de Lima al caer la tarde.









Y el centro cívico ya con decoración navideña.


----------



## Zenitpolar

Limanidad said:


>


Esas playas de estacionamientos usan tanto espacio!!! fácil caben 3 edificios de magnitud. Que la municipalidad o alguna empresa privada haga parqueo subterraneo pronto para que desaparezca!!


----------



## Romeo2201

Zenitpolar said:


> Esas playas de estacionamientos usan tanto espacio!!! fácil caben 3 edificios de magnitud. Que la municipalidad o alguna empresa privada haga parqueo subterraneo pronto para que desaparezca!!


Interbank va a darle uso a esa playa de estacionamiento.


----------



## Limanidad

Gracias por sus comentarios Zenitpolar y Romeo2201. Ahora unas fotos del último Motorshow.
































































Una bici BMW









































































Y de plato de fondo


----------



## Limanidad

Luego de un tiempo regreso a las fotos, esta vez para mostrar algunas tomas de nuestra querida Lima.

Primero unas fotos del cuartel Santa Catalina desde la Av. Nicolas de Pierola, desde una reja se logra apreciar lo siguiente:



















Ya en la Av. Abancay mientras entro a una galeria de artículos deportivos me encuentro con esto, juzguen udtedes:










Y en Lampa con esta casa:










Para continuar...


----------



## Limanidad

*Casa de Bodega y Quadra*

La casa fue encontrada así: 










Vistas del interior:





































Vistas desde uno de los balcones:




























Detalle de una ventana.










Vista desde el patio


----------



## Limanidad

Algunas tomas de lo expuesto.














































Y una última de un dibujante en el pasaje Santa Rosa.


----------

